# Dometic 3000W Inverter Generator? Too Good To Be True?



## Tangooutback

It is listed for $699 and even comes with electric start. Is this too good to be true?

Dometic inverter generator


----------



## raynardo

Plus add the huge shipping price.

Only one review, looks like two reviews, but it's the same guy.

Probably made in China.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## CamperAndy

This is a link to the Vendor brochure

Dometic LW3000 Plus


----------



## hautevue

$700 for a 3KW inverter with electric start is VERY good. In fact, it's so good I'd truly be suspicious.

Electric start needs a battery--is that included?

What is the shipping cost?

What is the noise level? Is it well designed for quiet operation (i.e. like the Honda and Honeywell ones, etc.)?

X2 with Raynardo above: you get what you pay for, and the price seems, to me, to be so low that I'd be worried about reliability, etc., etc.


----------



## CamperAndy

It appears to be more or less the same as the Kipor or Honeywell units of that size. Dometic is not a knock off brand name so it may really be a good deal. The link to the brochure I put in my first post was made in 2010 so this may be old stock.


----------



## Insomniak

Not quite 3,000 watts - 2,600 rated & 2,800 max. About 60 pounds, with an estimated shipping cost to my house of $57. It may be a good buy, but I'm always leery of generator ads that claim it's quiet with no decibel specs to back that up.


----------



## clarkely

yes it is a chinese manufactured unit.. but so is my Boliy and i am happy with it









I Believe it is made by magna manufaacturing http://magnagenerator.com/magna_2700w_remote_start it looks exactly alike............... generac's look similar as well ....... i can't remember the other names..but i have seen this generator branded with different names......

That all being said - most reviews look positive.......... To me it seems just a little short on power........ but if didnt already have my boliy 3600 ............... i would take a chance on it..........


----------



## Fanatical1

There's a couple of youtube videos of it running.

I would be curious where you could get parts or repairs done when needed? What's the resale value? 
Invest $2,000 in a Honda EU2000 and a companion and sell them when your done for $1,800. 
I do admit it is a very tempting price if it runs the air.

I agree with Clakely that it may be a little short on power.

Good niche to try to fill the ability to run the RV air units. Has a 30 amp twist lock plug?


----------



## Tangooutback

My Yamaha 2400IS does not put out as much and it is able to run the a/c (with an aftermarket capacitor installed), so, I am not concerned with output wattage. Its durability is the big question mark and price is just too good to be true.


----------

